# Κλιτική συμπεριφορά ξένων τοπωνυμικών



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

Ναι 'ναι καλά η επίκαιρη εκλογική διαδικασία των Δημοκρατικών στις Η.Π.Α., βαρέθηκα ν'ακούω _ad nauseam_ απ' τα ΜΜΕ «της Πενσιλβάνια». :-S

α. Φρονώ ότι ξένα τοπωνυμικά που είτε έχουν ενταχθεί στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα, είτε (λόγω κατάληξης) είναι εύκολο να θεωρηθούν πως έχουν ενταχθεί, το σωστό είναι να κλίνονται: της Νέας Υόρκης, της Καλιφόρνιας, της Φλόριδας, της Φιλαδέλφειας. Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις (λ.χ. το Τόκιο και το Κιότο δεν είναι Λονδίνο και Μιλάνο).

β. Ειδικότερα για την Pennsylvania, προτείνω να παροξύνεται «Πενσυλβανία» κατ' αντιστοιχία προς τα υπάρχοντα τοπωνυμικά Τρανσυλβανία, Αλβανία - δίνοντας γενική «της Πενσυλβανίας». Αναφορικά με την ορθογράφηση με Υ (έναντι του Ι που ορίζει η απλογράφηση), επηρεάστηκα από την Τρανσυλβανία (όπως και τη Δημοκρατία της Γεωργίας τη γράφω με Ω κι όχι με Ο - κι ας τη λένε Γκρούζνια οι Ρώσοι και Γκουρζιστάν οι Άραβες, και η σύνδεση με το γεωργός/Γεώργιος είναι μάλλον παρετυμολογική).

Δυστυχώς, σα να μην μας έφταναν όλα τ' άλλα γλωσσικά θέματα στα οποία έχουμε πολυγνωμία σε συνδυασμό με επίκληση της υποκειμενικότητας (λ.χ. πότε θα τονίσουμε τα μονοσύλλαβα), έχουμε και τούτο (δηλαδή τι να πω 'γώ στο μεταφραστή που θα με ρωτήσει: «γιατί να μη λέμε "του Κιότου" όπως "του καρότου";»)... Αλλά τι κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι κι εγώ - εδώ άλλοι ξανάκαναν άκλιτο το παλτό και καθάρισαν!


----------



## sarant (Apr 23, 2008)

Εγώ εδώ και καιρό χρησιμοποιώ το "της Πενσυλβανίας", αλλά ομολογώ ότι την Καλιφόρνια την αφήνω προπαροξύτονη, της Καλιφόρνιας. Γενικά κλίνω όλες τις αμερικάνικες θηλυκές πολιτείες.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

Είμαστε απόλυτα σύμφωνοι τότε, sarant! :) Τη χρειαζόμουν αυτή την επιβεβαίωση για να μη νιώθω μόνος...
(Κι εγώ "της Καλιφόρνιας" έχω γράψει στην § α.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 23, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τα ανωτέρω ως καθιερωμένα. Δεν μπορώ όμως να δεχτώ ελληνική γενική στα Τολέδο, Σαν Μαρίνο και Σαν Φρανσίσκο. Όταν λέει κάποιος "του Σαν Φρανσίσκου" νιώθω σαν να υπάρχει μια πόλη που λέγεται Φρανσίσκο και μια άλλη που της μοιάζει πολύ. Και στο κάτω-κάτω, αν είναι να λέμε του Σαν Μαρίνου, γιατί να μη λέμε και του Σαν Σεμπαστιάνου;

Επίσης, ενδιαφέρον είναι πως κάποιοι (λίγοι, ευτυχώς), συνειδητοποίησαν μεν ότι το "Σαν" σημαίνει Άγιος, τον Άγιο δε τον άφησαν αμετάφραστο, με αποτέλεσμα να διαβάζουμε "του Αγίου Φρανσίσκου".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι παλιότερης κοπής μεταφραστές χρησιμοποιούσαν τη λέξη "Άγιος Φραγκίσκος" για την πόλη, ενώ στη συνέχεια γεννήθηκε η απόδοση "Σαν Φρανσίσκο" και (φαίνεται να) επικράτησε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Πρώτα, μια ειδική αφιέρωση στην Πεννσυλβανία (αν τα ονόματα έχουν ταυτότητα) ή Πενσιλβάνια (αν πρόκειται να μεταγράψουμε φωνητικά): το δάσος στα λατινικά είναι silva και sylva. Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο η δεύτερη γραφή προέκυψε επειδή πιθανολογείται η προέλευση της λέξης από το ελληνικό _ξύλο_. Πάντως, όλα τα silva οι Αγγλοσάξονες τα έκαναν sylva και τα πήραμε με «υ» εμείς και έτσι έχουμε τη Συλβάνα Ράπτη και το γάτο το Συλβέστρο, τον συλβανίτη και την Τρανσυλβανία. Η οποία υποτίθεται ότι απλογραφείται πλέον _Τρανσιλβανία_. Το αστείο μάλιστα είναι ότι οι Ρουμάνοι δεν ακολούθησαν το δρόμο των Αγγλοσαξόνων και γράφουν κι αυτοί Transilvania από το λατινικό Transsilvania (=η χώρα πέρα από το δάσος, όπως και η Gallia Transalpina, η πέραν των Άλπεων Γαλατία).

Σύμφωνα με το Μείζον, _Τρανσιλβανίας_ και _Πενσιλβανίας_ στη γενική (αν και ομολογώ ότι, με το αφτί μου συνηθισμένο στο αμερικάνικο Πενσιλβάνια, το _Πενσιλβανίας_ μού ακούγεται σαν λόγια γενική, αλλά μη δίνετε σημασία, φταίει που ακούω πολύ CNN).

Γιά να δούμε τι γίνεται με τις υπόλοιπες αμερικάνικες Πολιτείες που έχουν ελληνότροπες καταλήξεις.

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, δεν μπαίνουμε στον πειρασμό να κλείνουμε το Τενεσί (ζητώ συγγνώμη που θα απλογραφώ) και το Μισούρι σαν το κρασί ή το γαϊδούρι.

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις παρακάτω γενικές:
της Αλαμπάμας, της Αλάσκας, της Αριζόνας, της Γεωργίας, της Καλιφόρνιας, της Καρολίνας, της Λουιζιάνας, της Μινεσότας, της Νεβάδας, της Ντακότας, της Οκλαχόμας, της Χαβάης, 
Λίγο να με σπρώξετε, θα πω: της Μοντάνας, της Νεμπράσκας και της Γιούτας. (Σπρώχνε, sarant.)
Έχω κολλήσει λίγο με τη Βιρτζίνια (ίσως επειδή σκέφτομαι τη Βιργινία), την Ιντιάνα (φταίει, φυσικά, η Ινδιάνα), την Αϊόβα και την Φλόριντα (φταίει η Φλώριδα — να προτιμήσω «της Φλόριδας» που γράφει ο Zazula και όχι μόνο αυτός;).
Επίσης: Περιφέρεια της Κολούμπια ή της Κολούμπιας;

Από τα ουδέτερα σε —ο, θα πούμε του Νέου Μεξικού, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα αφήσουμε στην ησυχία τους το Οχάιο, το Αϊντάχο και το Κολοράντο.

Στις πόλεις που αναφέρει ο Lexoplast, δείχνουμε την ίδια ευαισθησία: του Σαν Φρανσίσκο, του Σαν Μαρίνο, του Σαν Αντόνιο, του Σαντιάγο και του Ρίο ντε Ζανέιρο — αλλά του Αγίου Φραγκίσκου, του Αγίου Μαρίνου, του αγίου Αντωνίου, του αγίου Ιακώβου και του Γενάρη.


----------



## sarant (Apr 23, 2008)

Καλά τα είπες, συνονόματε και σε σπρώχνω για τα θηλυκά. Τα ουδέτερα, Οχάια κι Αϊντάχα, στα χαρίζω άκλιτα (Τ' είχες Γιάννημ; αϊντάχα). Βέβαια, το Κολοράντο είναι ελληνικής αρχής λέξη, διότι ο πρώτος προκατακλυσμιαίος έλληνας που βρέθηκε στην περιοχή είχε μαζί του ένα ραδιάκι που δεν έπιανε καλά κι αφού είδε κι απόειδε, αγανάκτησε και το πέταξε φωνάζοντας "Κ*λοράδιο!" Και οι ιθαγενείς παρερμήνευσαν τον έλληνα λόγο.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 23, 2008)

sarant said:


> ...Βέβαια, το Κολοράντο είναι ελληνικής αρχής λέξη, διότι ο πρώτος προκατακλυσμιαίος έλληνας που βρέθηκε στην περιοχή είχε μαζί του ένα ραδιάκι που δεν έπιανε καλά κι αφού είδε κι απόειδε, αγανάκτησε και το πέταξε φωνάζοντας "Κ*λοράδιο!" Και οι ιθαγενείς παρερμήνευσαν τον έλληνα λόγο.



Και το Οχάιο από πού βγαίνει; Μήπως όταν το ραδιοφωνάκι πέρασε ξυστά από το φρύδι του φύλαρχου, του είπε ο πατριώτης μας "Ωχ! Άγιο είχες" και οι ιθαγενείς ξαναματαπαρερμήνευσαν τον έλληνα λόγο;; :-D


----------



## Elena (Apr 23, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Και το Οχάιο από πού βγαίνει; Μήπως όταν το ραδιοφωνάκι πέρασε ξυστά από το φρύδι του φύλαρχου, του είπε ο πατριώτης μας "Ωχ! Άγιο είχες" και οι ιθαγενείς ξαναματαπαρερμήνευσαν τον έλληνα λόγο;; :-D



Ιροκουά παραφθορά της «γιούχας».
(Κρατήστε και το «Αουστράλια». Εγώ κρατάω την περιουσία...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, όλα τα silva οι Αγγλοσάξονες τα έκαναν sylva και τα πήραμε με «υ» εμείς και έτσι έχουμε τη Συλβάνα Ράπτη και το γάτο το Συλβέστρο, τον συλβανίτη και την Τρανσυλβανία.


Πάντως το όνομα Σίλβεστρος (ήταν Πάπας) ορθογραφείται επισήμως με Ι, κι όχι με Υ: Οικουμενικόν Πατριαρχείον - Τυπικόν 2ας Ἰανουαρίου 2007



nickel said:


> Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις παρακάτω γενικές:
> της Αλαμπάμας, της Αλάσκας, της Αριζόνας, της Γεωργίας, της Καλιφόρνιας, της Καρολίνας, της Λουιζιάνας, της Μινεσότας, της Νεβάδας, της Ντακότας, της Οκλαχόμας, της Χαβάης,
> Λίγο να με σπρώξετε, θα πω: της Μοντάνας, της Νεμπράσκας και της Γιούτας. (Σπρώχνε, sarant.)
> Έχω κολλήσει λίγο με τη Βιρτζίνια (ίσως επειδή σκέφτομαι τη Βιργινία), την Ιντιάνα (φταίει, φυσικά, η Ινδιάνα), την Αϊόβα και την Φλόριντα (φταίει η Φλώριδα — να προτιμήσω «της Φλόριδας» που γράφει ο Zazula και όχι μόνο αυτός;).
> ...


Εφόσον λες Νεβάδα (κι όχι Νεβάντα), τότε γιατί να μην πεις Φλόριδα (αντί Φλόριντα);
Όλα τα θηλυκά ονόματα πολιτειών δίνουν εύηχες γενικές κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Η (District of) Columbia έχω την αίσθηση ότι προφέρεται Κολόμπια, όχι Κολούμπια. Αλλά η γενική δε με χαλάει. Ακόμη και Κολομβία θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί (η Γεωργία τι παραπάνω έχει;.).
Επίσης, να 'σαι καλά που ανέφερες τη γενική του Μεξικού, διότι βαρέθηκα να εξεμώ ακούγοντας δημοσιογράφους να λένε "η Πόλη του Μεξικό".


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 24, 2008)

Της Οκλαχόμας, της Ντακότας, της Γιούτας; Σόρι, εμένα μου ακούγονται σκέτα Ελληνάγγουρα! Τι εξελληνιστικός οίστρος είναι αυτός που σας έχει πιάσει;
Και Αϊντάχο; Έλα που 'ναι Άινταχο (όπως και Άιοβα). Όχι;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2008)

Δεν είναι εξελληνιστικός οίστρος, είναι φυσιολογική λειτουργία κάθε ζωντανής γλώσσας. (Συμφωνώ για τον τονισμό σε Άινταχο και Άιοβα.) Θαυμάζω απεριόριστα την ικανότητα της ρωσικής να αφομοιώνει και να εκρωσίζει τον τεράστιο όγκο ξενικών λέξεων με τον οποίο διαρκώς εμπλουτίζεται - εκεί να δείτε πώς αποκτούν τα πάντα πτώσεις και χρόνους και εγκλίσεις! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Τα βλέπετε τα πράγματα από τη σκοπιά ανθρώπου εξοικειωμένου με την ξένη γλώσσα και την προφορά των ξένων λέξεων. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό στα ελληνικά να τονίζουμε στην προπροπαραλήγουσα (*Ά*-ι-ο-βα, *Ά*-ι-ντα-χο). Το φυσιολογικό είναι να κατεβάσει ο Έλληνας τον τόνο. Αν δεν τον κατεβάσει, θα το κάνει τρισύλλαβο και θα πει Ά-γιο-βα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2008)

Διαφωνώ. Το αρχικό "άι" είναι δίφθογγος όπως στη λέξη "χάιδεψα".


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι θα ήθελες πολύ να το προφέρεις σαν το «χάιδευε», αλλά δεν θα επικαλεστώ απλώς τα πολλά και έγκυρα «Το δικό μου Αϊντάχο», αλλά τη ζημιά που έπαθε ο Αϊνστάιν.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2008)

Ο Αϊνστάιν τουλάχιστον έχει δευτερεύοντα τόνο στο "στα", ενώ το Άινταχο έχει το δευτερεύοντά του τόνο στο "χο" (που 'ναι και κάπως μακρόσυρτο) - πού 'ν' το "ντα";


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Πρέπει να ακούσεις δέκα φορές το γιουτιουμπάκι με τη θεία από το Αϊντάχο. Και, μετά το φροντιστήριο, να έρθεις να μου πεις αν το προφέρεις αμερικάνικα ακόμα. (Πού είναι ο κόμης που υποστηρίζει τις θέσεις μου; Μόνο αυτός δείχνει κατανόηση.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 24, 2008)

Aυτό άλλωστε έλεγε και ο (ελληνομανής) Σοφοκλής.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2008)

Λείπει τώρα ο Zazula (του 'χουν τάξει αμνοερίφια στα βόρεια), αλλά, εκτός από αυτό το ατελεύτητο νήμα που έχει πλούσιο υλικό, υπάρχει και η προσέγγιση της ελληνικής Wikipedia, όπου στη σύντομη συζήτηση από την οποία προέκυψε το *Αϊντάχο*, αναφέρουν κι αυτοί τις ίδιες σελίδες. Γύρω γύρω όλοι...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> προέκυψε το *Αϊντάχο*, αναφέρουν κι αυτοί τις ίδιες σελίδες. Γύρω γύρω όλοι...


...γαϊντανάχι


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2014)

Zazula said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Συμφωνώ με τη λογική του προλαλήσαντος λεξιλόγου, αλλά θα προτιμήσω την απόδοση του Πάπυρου (_*Επαρχίες* Μάριταϊμ_, αφού και _the Maritimes_ στα αγγλικά), θα του κατεβάσω (κι εγώ) τον τόνο και θα προσθέσω ένα άρθρο: *Νοηματική γλώσσα των επαρχιών Μαριτάιμ*.
> ...





Zazula said:


> Άινσταϊν, Άινταχο, Φάρεναϊτ (απορώ από ποιανού το μυαλό μπορεί να περάσει η σκέψη να τονιστεί αλλιώς ), άουτομπαν.
> 
> Ειδικά το άι (όπως και τα άη, όι, όη) είναι δίφθογγοι με χαρακτηριστικά ελληνικές καταβολές, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να πούμε πως προσκρούουν σε κάνα γλωσσικό αίσθημα.
> 
> Το σχόλιο του Μαρίνου περί προ-προπαροξύτονων θεωρώ πως δεν αφορά το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, καθότι στα παραδείγματα που 'φερε δεν βλέπω διφθόγγους (γνήσιους ή καταχρηστικούς) οι οποίοι, αν αντιμετωπιστούν ως τέτοιοι (περίπτωση: _γάιδαρος_), θα καταστήσουν τη λέξη προπαροξύτονη και με τον νόμο. :)


Τα ξαναθυμήθηκα επειδή βρήκα ακόμη ένα απ' αυτά τώρα μπροστά μου: _Φάιρστοουν_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τα ξαναθυμήθηκα επειδή βρήκα ακόμη ένα απ' αυτά τώρα μπροστά μου: _Φάιρστοουν_.



Άλλη περίπτωση, αλλά από το -στοουν: 84 "Γιέλοουστοουν" + 186 "Γέλοουστοουν".

Αχώνευτα, κάθε φορά μετράω όμικρα. Σαν τα μηδενικά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2014)

Το σκέφτηκα το _Γιέλοουστόουν_, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν πληροί την προϋπόθεση που βάζει ο nickel να μην υπάρχει δεύτερος δυναμικός τόνος κατά την εκφορά. Στο _Φάιρστοουν _όμως, για μένα τουλάχιστο, ο τόνος είναι ένας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> Aχώνευτα, κάθε φορά μετράω όμικρα. Σαν τα μηδενικά.


Εμ, πέστο Γέλουστον να ησυχάσεις!


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

SBE said:


> Εμ, πέστο Γέλουστον να ησυχάσεις!



Φάιρστοουν εντ μπρίμστoουν! Hark, ye unfaithful! :inno: Τσούξ' το φωτιά. Το πέστο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> Φάιρστοουν εντ μπρίμστoουν!


Μου θύμισες τώρα ότι στα ισλανδικά το ασήμι είναι silfur και το θείο brennistein. Άσχετο, αλλά ο συνειρμός, συνειρμός.


----------



## antongoun (Sep 18, 2020)

Δεν είναι βέβαια τοπωνύμιο αλλά ανθρωπωνύμιο, όμως από χτες που ψάχνω τις σχετικές συζητήσεις δεν έχω βρει το σωστό νήμα.
Αυτόν τον κύριο θα τον εντάσσατε στο κλιτικό σύστημα της νεοελληνικής;

Ο Πλατίνας ή ο Πλατίνα;

(σημ. έχω επιλέξει το εξελληνισμένο "Βαρθολομαίος" για το μικρό όνομα, μιας και έχουμε και Φερδινάνδο, και Αλφόνσο και άλλα εξελληνισμένα ονόματα στη γειτονιά του).


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 18, 2020)

Ολίγον μύλος η υπόθεση (θα προτιμούσα το «Πλατίνα» μάλλον…)


Βαρθολομαίος Πλάτινας:

https://books.google.gr/books?id=sg...QAg#v=onepage&q=Βαρθολομαίος Πλατίνας&f=false


https://books.google.gr/books?id=Lg...QAg#v=onepage&q=Βαρθολομαίος Πλατίνας&f=false


Και Πλάτινα:

https://books.google.gr/books?id=js...hUKEwjGsKeJ0fLrAhVCKuwKHcifCbsQ6AEwBHoECAYQAg


https://books.google.gr/books?id=nP...hUKEwjGsKeJ0fLrAhVCKuwKHcifCbsQ6AEwC3oECBQQAg


Και Πλατίνα 
https://books.google.gr/books?id=TA...hUKEwjGsKeJ0fLrAhVCKuwKHcifCbsQ6AEwDnoECBkQAg

https://qdoc.tips/--956-pdf-free.html

Και εδώ ενδιαφέρουσα λύση: Βαρθολομαίον Platina

https://books.google.gr/books?id=sH...hUKEwjTh-301PLrAhXQC-wKHeKYCMMQ6AEwAHoECAAQAg


----------

